# Orange Juice



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone else get violently sick with diarrhea from drinking o.j.?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't. I have a small glass every morning with my calcium and vitamin. But, I don't drink more than that.Jeanne


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I try and stay away from OJ as much as I love the taste. It's the sugar and acid I think that causes the sickness to come on. I just don't do it anymore.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh yeah! I LOVE orange juice, but my body wont tolerate it. So unfortunately, it's a 'treat' for me every now and again, and usually get bad D after so try to steer clear as much as I can! I've had to give up loads of things I like!


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

OJ and I never have gotten along... but while we are on this subject.. Has anyone had any problems with Cranberry Juice and IBS-D?


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

Havent had any serious trouble with OJ but causes massive amounts of gas for me. Never had any problem with Cranberry Juice that i can think of. I think thats the only thing i can really drink. It is very good for the kidneys also(cranberry). Apple juice is an absolute No because it really gets the colon going. You have to watch for apple juice in some cranberry juice drinks. If it says Cranberry Cocktail dont get it, cause it just means trouble.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cranberry juice and apple juice do not bother me either.I don't drink any of them in large quantities though.Another post asks about snacks at work...I don't often eat a lunch on work day, but have crackers and juice...usually the styromfoam sized cup of juice. (I drink water all day too)The crackers and both kinds of juice mentioned have been good to me. (apple and cranberry-or cranberry mix)Sometimes I wish I DID know a trigger food or drink. I have yet to find one.JeanneJeanne


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

My butt gets violently sick! Tomato sauces=same effect. Think too much acids. Of course, counter balance with starches helps reduce symptoms. Helps absorb the acids? Still learning...


----------



## 20900 (Aug 5, 2005)

I LOVE orange juice, but I can't drink a lot of it. Have you tried low acid orange juice? I find that I can tolerate the low acid kind a lot better. Minute Maid and Tropicana has excellent low acid orange juice.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

evil orange! i even vomit orange flavoured meds! and it gives me explosive d too... orange was one of my most loved fruits too but it kills me in all shapes, sizes and forms


----------



## 22745 (Aug 5, 2005)

definitely!!! i'm sure it's the fructose causing me problems


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

For some reason OJ also causes me a great deal of pain and/or D. Like you dodgeball, I've concluded that it must be related to the fructose.Jeff


----------

